# Is a 500MB monthly data bundle sufficient for internet browsing?



## Black Panther (Sep 25, 2008)

I have 'fixed' (non-mobile) internet 2Mbps and a 25GB monthly data bundle for which I pay 13.86 Euros per month.

I want to get the mobile plan so that I can get online from anywhere on my laptop...

However there are only 2 providers for now in my country which offer the service. The cheaper one has this offer:



> 1.       Vodafone Liberty Platinum
> €23.27 per month with a 5GB data bundle
> 
> 2.       Vodafone Liberty Silver
> ...


I'm not considering the other provider because his offers are not as good.

I would take the first option, but I've been spending so much on pc related stuff that I just can't afford to nearly double my monthly internet bill.......

So I'm thinking about the second option. But is 500MB monthly sufficient for just internet browsing (eg TPU, a couple of gaming forums, reading online news, downloading Vista updates etc...)?
Downloading other stuff from my connection is not that important because I can always do any downloads from work.

Edit: I checked the bundles of the other internet supplier, and he does appear to have a 'better' offer --



> Ultra Package
> 2GB of data usage per month
> 
> Charge - €19.00/Lm8.16 per month*
> ...



Not nice...
According to a local saying here it's just short of asking me to strip off my clothes...


----------



## Triprift (Sep 25, 2008)

I would say yeah the 500 meg would definitly be enough for what ya saying. Since ya got sp1 all Vistas updates woudnt be too big a dl bar the next sp. Seems abit steep the pricing though then again mobile is always more expensive :/


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Sep 25, 2008)

I would say far from.

Though draw your own conclusions. Empty your temp internet files and browse a bit, then check the size of it. Actual usage will of course be a bit higher.


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I would say far from.



And without doubt I agree with you!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2008)

> 3. Vodafone Liberty Bronze
> €6 per month with a 30MB data bundle



What is the speed of this mobile internet?
If this is gprs/edge download speed then 30MB/month should be enough.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 26, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> What is the speed of this mobile internet?
> If this is gprs/edge download speed then 30MB/month should be enough.



Assuming you access WAP sites, and not fully fledged websites like a lot of these "mobile internet" deals allows you to.

I use mine occasionally, and just visiting TPU and a few other forums can rack up 1-1.5mb in less than an hour.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Assuming you access WAP sites, and not fully fledged websites like a lot of these "mobile internet" deals allows you to.
> 
> I use mine occasionally, and just visiting TPU and a few other forums can rack up 1-1.5mb in less than an hour.



Black panther mentioned: "I want to get the mobile plan so that I can get online from anywhere on my laptop..."
So he's not browsing WAP sites.
He wants to connect to the internet with his laptop via his mobile phone or maybe an aircard.

It depends how much you use it, if you use it several hours every day then the 500MB package should of course be the best choice.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 26, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> It depends how much you use it, if you use it several hours every day then the 500MB package should of course be the best choice.



Assuming you don't download a thing, or come across any ad-heavy sites.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Assuming you don't download a thing, or come across any ad-heavy sites.



If your mobile internet is gprs/edge download speed, that would be 4~12KByte/sec so that would take a long time to download 500MB..

If you have 3G download speed, well then you could choose the 5GB bundle if you are connected for many hours every day.


----------



## Darknova (Sep 26, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> If your mobile internet is gprs/edge download speed, that would be 4~12Kb/sec so that would take a long time to download 500MB..
> 
> If you have 3G download speed, well then you could choose the 5GB bundle if you are connected for many hours every day.



GPRS is 4-12kbps

EDGE is 200kbps+

3G is 1.2mbps+

(from my own speed tests)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> GPRS is 4-12kbps
> 
> EDGE is 200kbps+
> 
> ...



EDGE 200kbps = 25KByte/sec

Ok you are lucky with such high speed for EDGE...
It depends on the country and provider..

EDGE speed: also depends on which phone you have.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> GPRS is 4-12kbps


NO it is 4~12*KByte/sec*


----------



## SimFreak47 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd go with the platnium package, but then again, that's just me


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> I'd go with the platnium package, but then again, that's just me



If you have a high download speed.
It would be a waste if you would choose such package if you only have a dial-up download speed


----------



## xfire (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.download.com/Net-Meter/3000-2155_4-10435551.html?tag=mncol&cdlPid=10875630
that will help you check your usage. 500Mb seems small but should suffice for browsing since crazy pics thread has been closed.


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 26, 2008)

Pretty awful rates to be honest. But then again Malta is beautiful.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 26, 2008)

If you visit one of the picture threads here at TPU, that data limit will be reached in no time


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 26, 2008)

according to some recent studies the average web page size is 300 kb. that is without image caching etc. so taking this number you can download

500 / 0.3 / 30 = 55 pages a day. i'd say this is very sufficient as long as you dont surf all day with your mobile connection or download large files


----------



## Triprift (Sep 27, 2008)

It could be hsdlpa speeds wich is a fair bit faster than 3g


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 27, 2008)

I would think that 500mb is not enough:

1./ VOIP or skype
2./ Windows update
3./ Emails with attachments
4./ Antivirus daily update checking

... etc


----------



## Mussels (Sep 27, 2008)

500MB is fine for web browsing, but imagine the hurt if you needed new drivers, windows updates, a service pack, and so on.


----------



## mrw1986 (Sep 27, 2008)

Triprift said:


> It could be hsdlpa speeds wich is a fair bit faster than 3g



HSDPA you mean, which is a bit faster you are correct. It's actually 3.5G. Even if he's on 3G (WCDMA or UMTS) or EDGE he'll still eat through data. Hell, on my 3G iPhone I used about 700mb in a month. Most people I sell aircards too use it for just surfing and what not (no downloads) and they use well over 2-3gb's. I work for AT&T by the way which is a huge wireless/wireline company here in the states incase you aren't familiar with them.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 27, 2008)

Just if it was a weee mega cheaper than i might consider in the future.


----------



## Homeless (Sep 28, 2008)

For just web browsing, I think 500mb is too little and 5gb is too much.  I can run through about 50 megs a day of just browsing different web sites (nothing youtube / video related)


----------

